# Programs opening in background



## tooncorey (Feb 7, 2014)

For example, say I have a notepad open on my screen, and then I try to open up Google Chrome, my Google Chrome opens in the background with the note pad showing on top of it. This has been happening for the past few hours and has become a huge hindrance and frustration making me want to punch my computer screen. Upon searching for errors the sfc /scannow resulted in no error or fix for the non-existent errors. Also, the editing of the registry "ForegroundLockTimeout" between "0" and "200000" resulting in no change or fix for this. Any help that can be offered to remedy this problem I am facing would be greatly appreciated. 

Other information: This problem persists even with different programs, but does not always get effected, just happens majority of the time. I run Windows 8.1, and am completely updated and everything. 

Thank you for any help that you can provide, have a wonderful day.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have never run into this issue, but of course I do NOT run any program full screen.
Even with a program full screen, one should be able to get to any other opened program by using the "Alt-Tab" short cut and walk oneself through the needed programs. 
Then also if the Taskbar is NOT hidden then one should be able to see what programs are open and a click on the needed icon would get one to the needed program.

Some programs are installed to this "Always on top" and there is nothing one can do about other than NOT use that program.


----------



## tooncorey (Feb 7, 2014)

DaveA said:


> I have never run into this issue, but of course I do NOT run any program full screen.
> Even with a program full screen, one should be able to get to any other opened program by using the "Alt-Tab" short cut and walk oneself through the needed programs.
> Then also if the Taskbar is NOT hidden then one should be able to see what programs are open and a click on the needed icon would get one to the needed program.
> 
> Some programs are installed to this "Always on top" and there is nothing one can do about other than NOT use that program.


Maybe I was not clear, but the programs are not being run in full screen. I have a windowed program, such as notepad opened and then opening a new Chrome window (also windowed) will result in the notepad staying on top of the Chrome window even though the Chrome window is the one selected, while stuck behind the note pad. Neither program is in full screen, and "Alt-Tab" shortcut results in the same result, with the new program in the background rather than the foreground, the only way to get a program to the foreground is to minimize the window stuck in the foreground. The programs that are doing this are not "Always on top" as it is nearly every program I have.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try right-clicking on the taskbar at the bottom and unchecking "lock the taskbar" then close all windows and lock the taskbar again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the suggestion by my good colleague Cookiegal does not work - there have been reports of this "bug" for want of a better word - being encountered with Chrome

As you say it


> This problem persists even with different programs


could you please clarify - if you mean - ONLY with Chrome but not only with notepad
OR do you mean NOT only with Chrome

So - is Chrome always involved.

Please check if an update to Chrome has occurred at the time this problem has arisen.

Another possible cause is some other software installed at this time


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

if is windows 8.1 then why don't you play with the taskbar properties it might be a setup in the taskbar. if I may ask do you remember doing anything different before the issue begun? cuz if it was ok before then it might be the set up I will also look to see if I can find a feature to rectify the issue


----------

